

Ask HN: What do you listen to while coding? - akos

What kind of Music? Or do you listen to anything at all?
======
27182818284
<http://musicforprogramming.net/>

<http://simplynoise.com/>

Groove Salad from SomaFM

And often, simply quiet. Quiet is underrated in my opinion.

~~~
codercowboy
thanks for sharing those links, awesome stuff.

------
sigre
I created a Programming Music playlist and started out with very mellow, non-
lyrical music from Tycho. From there, I kept following the Related Artists
feature (I'm using rdio) and added a number of other artists including Ulrich
Schnauss, Isan, and others. It's taken some time, but I'm able to concentrate
on my work without being distracted, while the music tends to keep me upbeat
and focused.

------
mindcrime
Depends. I have a whole pile of various Pandora stations I've created, that I
listen to sometimes. Most of those are rock/metal centric, but there is one
focused on gangster rap stuff.

Other times, I like to listen to trance / electronic music / europop stuff,
and for that I tend to just find a shoutcast station and tune into that. Same
for the times when I'm in the mood for classical music.

Always, however, the Prime Directive remains "ABC" - Anything But Country.

~~~
swah
Me too, country makes me feel like dancing!

------
EnderMB
The best offices I've worked in have always had a Spotify account set up, so
anyone can remotely connect to the machine running Spotify and put whatever
they want on.

It's good because we always get a mix when people get past letting others know
how bad their taste in music goes. We've gone from Paramore to Jurassic 5 to
John Mayer in the space of an afternoon before, and the mix tends to help
everyone relax.

------
eytanlevit
I search YouTube for the term "Full Album" and am surprised each day about the
full albums that got uploaded there.

I also listen to soundtrack mega mixes(songs of 4 hours+ that mix various
soundtracks).

------
minhajuddin
God is an Astronaut ([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMEGJ-
Jk58Q&playnext=1...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMEGJ-
Jk58Q&playnext=1&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BO0mvKQHXXSc9l00s2uKN7)), when there is a
lot of noise around else _Quiet_ . Also, sometimes I listen to:
<http://www.rainymood.com/> . I read somewhere that hearing the sound of rain
makes us Happy subconsciously (Humans depending on Agriculture for a long time
etc,.)

------
expralitemonk
SomaFM. Makes me feel like I'm in a science fiction epic.

------
tsurantino
BBC1 Essential Mixes. It's a great way to discover new styles of music while
listening to the (hopefully) best, curated tracks of each genre.

------
yareally
Mostly music without words as I find it less distracting. Usually Electronic
stuff, Classical or some Jazz.

------
eranation
<http://www.getworkdonemusic.com/> mostly

------
raghava
shortwave recordings of numbers stations from across the globe. (The Conet
project - <http://irdial.hyperreal.org/the%20conet%20project/>)

Also, lush from Soma.fm

------
whichdan
Lots of turntable.fm's "Ambient Chillout & Trip Hop" channel.

------
dorkitude
Rodrigo Y Gabriela: <http://open.spotify.com/artist/7vX3cMVyW8gtDA4y855ynF>

------
Splendor
Anything I've heard 10+ times before. If I try to listen to a new song or
album while I'm concentrating I'll lose focus too often.

------
drudru11
I listen to anything electronic or just nature sounds. Neither have that much
structure, and they definitely do not have vocals.

------
codercowboy
quiet, post rock, or noise (think 65 days of static) when it's really time to
get something done. pop trash when it's just time to do whatever else:

<http://www.codercowboy.com/2012/12/19/music-to-code-by-2012/>

------
bennyg
8tracks, and usually whatever I'm feeling at the time (Reggae, Blues, Indie
Electronica, or Hip Hop).

------
onlyup
In work: Nothing

At home: I normally have a TV show playing in another tab

------
danso
I switch it up. Sometimes I use my phone's static noise generator (Ambiance on
iOS and Android) and set a timer for 50 minutes.

If static noise is causing my mind to go numb, I'll switch to
classical...well-known pieces that I've listend to hundreds of times. When I'm
not doing anything particularly mindbending, I'll put on alt-rock...Lana Del
Ray and Florence + The Machine have been my go-tos recently.

------
karika
Mainly rock (Guns n' roses, ACDC) and pop (MJ,Maroon 5).

------
idleworx
... the sound of silence (not the song)

------
sn0v
Pink Floyd, RHCP :)

------
speeder
My office I don't have the "quiet" option. Specially because we don't have
money for some equipment, I and my associate sit next to the other, and we are
near a very noisy road with lots of trucks and buses.

So, to code, music is needed!

sometimes I hear demoscene music, be it from a radio (like nectarine:
<https://www.scenemusic.net/demovibes/> ) or from musicdisk (specially
BitFellas bitjam vol 1.1: <http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=31658> )

That is, it is already some good time that I don't stick with trackermusic, I
am mostly using youtube.

For that I have:

Programmers rock:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8&list=PLBB8AAF...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8&list=PLBB8AAF63722EEEE5)
Programmers zone:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqrsNIHssTU&list=PLCC8F93...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqrsNIHssTU&list=PLCC8F930EC4692DA7)
and this list of metal touhou remixes:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un8y1IbbMno&list=PL8736B2...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=un8y1IbbMno&list=PL8736B2E1102136CA)

Sometimes I go with OCRemix lists too.

~~~
superflit
Care to share more playlists? Brazilian here too

~~~
speeder
I don't have more :(

I used to have a iPod filled with all Engenheiros do Havaí tunes, U2 and
Cansei de Ser Sexy

------
runeks
Silence.

